# Alpencross 2022: Die Grobplanung beginnt



## maxs87 (27. Oktober 2021)

Hallo liebe Community,

aufgrund einer Knie-OP habe ich Zeit zum Träumen und Planen. Nachdem ich schon für unsere letzten beiden Mehrtagestouren hier im Forum immer wertvolle Tipps & Ergänzungen zu meinen Planungen erhalten habe (DANKE!), versuche ich wieder hier mein Glück.

Wir - eine Gruppe von ca. 8-12 Leuten - haben 2020 unseren ersten Alpencross gemacht (Füssen-Innsbruck-Franzensfeste-St. Christina-Obereggen-Kaltern-Andalo-Torbole) und sind dieses Jahr eine 4-Tagesrundtour im Engadin gefahren (Martina-Samnaun-Scuol-Livigno-Mals-Martina). Geplant habe ich größtenteils mit Locus Maps Pro und Komoot. Dank euch habe ich dann immer gute Trails, Übergänge, Alternativen gefunden. Auch jetzt habe ich bereits wieder viele hilfreiche Tourenberichte von CSchaeff & Co verschlungen.

Da wir alle aus dem Raum Ober-/Ostallgäu kommen und unsere erste Alpencross ja eher eine Ostalpenvariante war, suche ich jetzt nach Varianten im Westen mit Startpunkt Oberstdorf/Lindau und Ziel Lago Maggiore (Locarno). Grundsätzlich bin ich aber immer offen für alternative Start-und Zielorte. Auch denkbar ist wieder eine Rundtour (so wie in diesem Jahr). Zeitlich schweben mir so 5-7 Tage vor. Wenn es geht, dann würden wir gerne neue Gegenden erkunden (dieses Jahr waren wir eben Fimberpass, Costainas, Ofenpass, Umbrail). Übernachtungen gerne im Tal, haben aber auch nix gegen Hüttenübernachtungen.

*Zur Gruppe:*

70% mit Hardtails unterwegs, Rest XC-Fully
Fitnesslevel reicht (max.) für ca. 80km und bis 2000-2500hm
Fahrkönnen: Fimberpass ging großteils gut, Blindseetrail, Schützensteig Plansee, Gossensaß 1er, geht alles - Goldseetrail bis auf Anfangsteil definitiv zu schwer --> S1 bis S2 noch machbar, ab und an Tragen bzw. Absteigen und Schieben macht nichts aus --> Fazit: muss also nicht zu technisch, verblockt. hart sein! 
Fahrrad schieben/tragen zu einem Pass etc. wird murrend akzeptiert, wenn ich der Gruppe danach eine schöne Abfahrt versprechen kann... 
Bahnnutzung wird vermieden, aber wenn es für nen besseren Übergang oder für die Abfahrt auf einem tollen Trail dient, bekomm ich es durch (so z.B. 2020 auch die Secedabahn benutzt, um noch paar Abfahrtsmeter zu generieren)

*Meine erste Idee:*

Auftakt Oberstdorf- Schrofenpass (wobei ich nicht weiß, ob sich das ganze Schieben, auf- und abwärts, lohnt) - Spullersee oder Freiburgerhütte (_Weiß jemand welche Abfahrt sich da in Richtung Arlberg besser für unsere Gruppte eignet?_) -evtl. noch hoch zum Kristbergsattel
vom Kristbergsattel dann iwie ins Montafon und übers Schlappiner Joch (_Gibts bessere Übergänge in die Schweiz? Wie ist der Trail vom Schlappiner Joch?)
[*]_von Klosters dann iwie Strelapass, Arosa, Lenzerheide einbauen (_Geht das überhaupt?) _und nach Tiefencastel
über den Albulapass ins Oberengadin (_Lohnt sich da die Fahrt entlang von St. Moritz und auf Teer den Malojapass runter?) _und dann via Chiavenna / Malojapass in Richtung Locarno kommen
evtl. noch am Comersee iwie eine Schleife drehen, wenn es sich lohnt

Wie gesagt, bisher schweben nur lose Gedanken durch den Kopf. Genauere Details dann zu Passübergängen, etc. wenn Grobroute steht. Vielleicht macht ja noch westlicher mehr Sinn (Lichtenstein, ...).

Bei Fragen oder wenn euch noch Infos fehlen, immer gerne schreiben. Ich sage auf jeden Fall schon einmal DANKESCHÖN für euren Support und eure Meinungen...

GLG
Max

PS: Schaue mir jetzt mal was von Beat Zentner an (gibts n Thread zu nem Alpencross Oberstdorf - Lago Maggiore).
_- _


----------



## cschaeff (27. Oktober 2021)

Hmmmmm...

Also Oberstdorf als Start ist schon mal nicht schlecht und hat mit dem Schrofenpass gleich zu Beginn ein kleines Abenteuer parat.
Dann direkt runter an den Lech oder noch einen Schlenker über den Hochtannbergpass und die Kriegeralpe an den Lech. Formarinsee ist landschaftlich schon beeindruckend, der trail runter nach Dalaas eher störrisch (steil und rutschig).
Kristbergsattel eher langweilig (600 HM Piste rauf und Piste wieder runter). Schlappiner Joch runter nach Klosters soll mittlerweile gut ausgebaut sein (komplett fahrbar).
Strela, Arosa, Lenzerheide kann man was schön trailiges basteln (ist aber schon viel Budenzauber mit Lift/ Seilbahn).
Von Tiefencastel würde ich nicht über den Albula, sondern über Bivio hoch zum Septimer und von da den geschichtsträchtigen Römerweg runter ins Val Bregaglia. Malojapass runter geht nur auf Ashalt, es sei denn du fährst flüssig S3/S4. Im Val Bregaglia viel Talgerolle oder mit einigen Schiebeeinlagen den Sentiero Panoramico.
Ganz netter Cross, aber so richtig begeistern würde mich das nicht...

Wörgl-Filzenscharte-Krimmler Tauern-Ochsenlenke-Gsieser Törl-Plätzwiese-Cortina-Forcella Ambrizzola-Alleghe-Forca Rossa-Val Venegia-Forcella Valsorda-Passo Cinque Croci-Val Sugana-Gardasee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (27. Oktober 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wörgl-Filzenscharte-Krimmler Tauern-Ochsenlenke-Gsieser Törl-Plätzwiese-Cortina-Forcella Ambrizzola-Alleghe-Forca Rossa-Vel Venegia-Forcella Valsorda-Passo Cinque Croci-Val Sugana-Gardasee?



Krimmler Tauern UND Ochsenlenke UND Gsieser Törl - alleine da wird schon einige zeit geschoben. (Strecke nach cortina kenne ich noch nicht - sicher auch etwas schieben - oder @cschaeff ? 😈.

Befürchte, dass das eher zuviel schieben für die Truppe von @maxs87 ist. 
Auffahrt via Hasental Richtung Ochsenlenke (nur die steile Forstpiste alleine betrachtet) ist nun ja auch kein Kindergeburtstag ... 😈😉

Was hattet ihr bei eurem ersten AX für grobe durchschnittliche tagesleistung...?


----------



## cschaeff (28. Oktober 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Was hattet ihr bei eurem ersten AX für grobe durchschnittliche tagesleistung...?


s. Graveltour 2011


soundfreak schrieb:


> Befürchte, dass das eher zuviel schieben für die Truppe von @maxs87 ist.


Sind jeden Tag so 1-1,5 Stunden schieben (kein Tragen), dafür richtig schöne und lange trails bergab und tolle, sehr unterschiedliche Berge


----------



## maxs87 (28. Oktober 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Hmmmmm...
> 
> Also Oberstdorf als Start ist schon mal nicht schlecht und hat mit dem Schrofenpass gleich zu Beginn ein kleines Abenteuer parat.
> Dann direkt runter an den Lech oder noch einen Schlenker über den Hochtannbergpass und die Kriegeralpe an den Lech. Formarinsee ist landschaftlich schon beeindruckend, der trail runter nach Dalaas eher störrisch (steil und rutschig).
> ...



Erst einmal vielen Dank für die ersten Kommentare. Ich versuch mal auf eure Nachrichten einzugehen.

@cschaeff : Wenn es um den schöneren Trail/die bessere Abfahrt geht, dann Spullersee runter? Kann man den Kristbergsattel besser umfahren? Habe geschaut, aber glaub wenig Alternativen vorhanden. Mit Budenzauber in Arosa & Co haste Recht, war uns auch schon zu Beginn vom Idjoch und dann rüber zum Fimerbpass ein Dorn im Auge. Da muss danach dann schon was sehr schönes zum Fahren kommen. Die Alternative ab Tiefencastel schaue ich mir mal an! Malojapass geht mit unserem Können definitiv nur Straße.   Pauschal würdest du sagen, dass da in die Richtung weniger schöne Alpencrossvarianten möglich sind? Oder jetzt v.a. wenn man sich an die von mir vorgeschlagenen Orte hält? Wie gesagt - für alle Veränderungen offen, da ich ja gerade erst zum Planen anfange.

Dein anderer Vorschlag ist ja eine komplett andere Route, da hacke ich mal die Orte ein und schau mir den Verlauf grob an. Oder bist du das schon gefahren und hast hier im Forum auch so einen für dich typisch genialen Tourenbericht verfasst? Ist das "Graveltour 2011"? Mit dem Schieben würden wir klar kommen, wenn - so wie du ja aber auch sagst - danach sich der Aufwand lohnt (landschaftlich, trailtechnisch).

GLG


----------



## maxs87 (28. Oktober 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Krimmler Tauern UND Ochsenlenke UND Gsieser Törl - alleine da wird schon einige zeit geschoben. (Strecke nach cortina kenne ich noch nicht - sicher auch etwas schieben - oder @cschaeff ? 😈.
> 
> Befürchte, dass das eher zuviel schieben für die Truppe von @maxs87 ist.
> Auffahrt via Hasental Richtung Ochsenlenke (nur die steile Forstpiste alleine betrachtet) ist nun ja auch kein Kindergeburtstag ... 😈😉
> ...



@soundfreak Danke für deinen Post. Ich schau mir jetzt mal den Vorschlag von cschaeff an, ist halt komplett woanders und Zielpunkt erneut Gardasee. Überlegung war ja mal an einem anderen Lago rauszukommen. 

Meinst du unsere Gruppe mit der Frage nach der Tagesleistung? Denke das waren so ca. 60km und 2000hm im Schnitt. Müsste ich nachsehen. An einem Tag sind wir mal knapp unter 3000hm geblieben. Da waren wir aber auch fertig am Ende. ^^


----------



## Fubbes (28. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin mal von Lindau nach Locarno: 





						alpen-biken: Vom Bodensee zum Lago Maggiore
					

Transalp durch die Schweiz: Vom Bodensee zum Lago Maggiore. Bilder, Tagebuch, Routenbeschreibung.




					alpen-biken.de
				




Die Strecke ist bis auf den hochklassigen Tomülspass allerdings nicht besonders trailig. Dafür ist die Passage durch Liechtenstein sehr exotisch.


----------



## maxs87 (28. Oktober 2021)

@cschaeff Gerade einen deiner Tourenberichte verschlungen (Wörgl-Bozen). Was als allererstes hängen bleibt: Du bist ein Freund des Schiebens und scheinst eine Frau wie ich zu haben. 2020 auf unserem ersten Alpencross, Spitzengruppe 6 Männer und meine Frau, steile Rampe, alle steigen iwann ab und schieben, Frau ziehts im Sattel sitzend durch...Da wird man dann a bissi geärgert von seinen Kollegen!


----------



## cschaeff (28. Oktober 2021)

Wörgl-Bozen wäre die von mir vorgeschlagene Alternative

Ist aber mit 7 Tagen zu stramm, das geht sich eher auf 9 Tage aus. Ist von den Eindrücken aber mit das Beste gewesen, was wir gefahren sind.

Freund des Schiebens ist etwas übertrieben, aber wenn ein schöner trail als Belohnung rausspringt, mache ich das gerne und nehm's als Wanderung mit.


----------



## bikeseppl (28. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, wir sind bei unserem AX 2000 von Lech-Zug über Spullersee nach Wald am Arlberg, über Sattelkopf/Sonnenkopf-Hasahüsli-Aussichtspunkt Fuchsschwanz-Grasjochhütte nach Sankt Gallenkirchen.
Nach dem Hasahüsli zur Grasjochhütte war ein Schiebestück.
Spullersee habe ich in keiner schlechter Erinnerung, man kann auch über Unteres Älpele Straße hochfahren.
Insgesamt waren es 59 Km, 2400 Hm und ca. 2,5 Std. schieben


Servus Reiner


----------



## maxs87 (2. November 2021)

Danke euch für eure bisherigen Posts. Ich hab mich jetzt mal weiter bissi online umgesehen. Hat jemand zufällig des Gold-Abo von ride.ch und kann nur sagen, ob sich des für so eine Alpencross in der o.g. Tourenrichtung anbietet? Ich würde da sonst schon die 65 Franken investieren.  Unabhängig davon könnt ich nämlich dann mal im Sommer einfach so mit m Camper die Schweiz unsicher machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxs87 (2. November 2021)

Hier ist noch jemand an Lago M (https://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour2014/index.html). Aber Lichtensteiner Höhenweg hört sich nicht prickelnd an.


----------



## Fubbes (2. November 2021)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Hier ist noch jemand an Lago M (https://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour2014/index.html). Aber Lichtensteiner Höhenweg hört sich nicht prickelnd an.


Yupp, den Link habe ich 5 Posts weiter oben schon geliefert. 
Liechtensteiner Höhenweg war geil. Sehr exotisch. Ist ein bisschen was zu Schieben, aber nix Wildes. Ich würde da jederzeit wieder lang.
Wenn's jemand nach macht, dann bitte mal die Abfahrt über Alp Egg und Alp Stürvis nach Seewis Dorf probieren und mir berichten 
Die Piste vom Kamm nach Jenins ist öde.

Viel fragwürdiger bei der Tour ist das Hochtragen zum Passo del Narèt und dann die Abfahrt auf der Straße durchs zugegebenermaßen schöne Valle Maggia.
Tragen ist bei @maxs87 ja nicht so angefragt


----------



## maxs87 (2. November 2021)

Oh Mist, sorry - wollt deinen Link eigtl nicht übersehen..Valle Maggia ist in der Tat sau schön, da war ich dieses Jahr zum Klettern. Tragen ist schon okay, bin da einer aus unserer Gruppe, der weniger dagegen ist. Allerdings habe ich ja noch 8-10 MitfahrerInnen, die das nicht immer so wie ich sehen.  Und ich verstehe voll und ganz, wenn man iwie Bellinzona umschiffen will. Vlt. kann man aber auch iwie vom Comer See drüben kommen und dann aufs Westufer vom Lago Maggiore treffen und mit der Fähre nach Locarno übersetzen bzw. Endziel ist dann ein Ort am Westufer?


----------



## maxs87 (2. November 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Yupp, den Link habe ich 5 Posts weiter oben schon geliefert.
> Liechtensteiner Höhenweg war geil. Sehr exotisch. Ist ein bisschen was zu Schieben, aber nix Wildes. Ich würde da jederzeit wieder lang.
> Wenn's jemand nach macht, dann bitte mal die Abfahrt über Alp Egg und Alp Stürvis nach Seewis Dorf probieren und mir berichten
> Die Piste vom Kamm nach Jenins ist öde.
> ...


 Hört sich auf der Seite bzgl. Lichtensteiner Höhenweg nur iwie nach mehr Tragen an, deshalb war ich kritisch..


----------



## maxs87 (3. November 2021)

Eine weitere Alternative mit Route über den Comersee und mal vorerst im Hinterkopf für Tourenvarianten: https://sportsinteam.de/product/alpencross-oberstdorf-comer-see-self-guided/


----------



## Hofbiker (4. November 2021)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Auftakt Oberstdorf- Schrofenpass (wobei ich nicht weiß, ob sich das ganze Schieben, auf- und abwärts, lohnt) - Spullersee oder Freiburgerhütte (_Weiß jemand welche Abfahrt sich da in Richtung Arlberg besser für unsere Gruppte eignet?_) -evtl. noch hoch zum Kristbergsattel
> vom Kristbergsattel dann iwie ins Montafon


Servus,
Oberstdorf ist ein guter Startpunkt, über den Schrofenpass nach Lechleiten-Warth. Von dort über den Soleweg über Hochkrumbach zum Hochtannbergpass zur Saloberlift Talstation. Von dort kannst du über den Salobersattel über die Auenfelder Richtung Lech. An der Liftstation der Auenfelder/Weibermahdbahn hast du 3 Optionen.
1. Weiter über die Kriegeralpe nach Zug zum Formarinsee und durch den Rauhen Staffel nach Dalaas
2. In Zug über das Stierloch zur Ravensburger Hütte weiter zur Staumauer vom Spullersee. Dort über die Mauer fahren,  dann geht's links in Richtung Klösterle hinunter.
3. Über Oberlech nach Lech weiter über Zürs Flexenpass kurz vor der Galerie auf dem alten Flexenweg hinunter nach Stuben.
Von Stuben kannst du über die Skipiste abseits der Arlbergpassstraße nach Rauz fahren. Weiter geht's zum Parkplatz der Valfagehrbahn über den Säumerweg in  Richtung Arlbergpasss. Dort hinunter nach St.Anton und übers Verwalltal zur Heilbronner Hütte in Richtung Zeinisjoch. Abbiegen Ischgl oder Montafon.
Bei Fragen melden 

Kommenden Sommer ist der Arlbergtunnel gesperrt und die Arlbergpassstraße für Radfahrer gesperrt. Daher über den Säumerweg fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxs87 (7. Dezember 2021)

@Fubbes 
Wie hoch is der Fahranteil in Lichtenstein bei deiner Tour gewesen? Schiebt man da nicht sehr viel auf dem Höhenweg?


----------



## Fubbes (7. Dezember 2021)

@maxs87
Da muss ich selbst mal schauen, was ich dazu geschrieben hatte.
Also: Das waren wohl 90 Min. Schieben in ebenem Gelände. Der Weg zieht am Hang lang, ist aber nur mäßig ausgesetzt. Unproblematisch.
Was ich blöd fand, war das Runterschieben vom Barthümeljoch und die wenig inspirierende Abfahrt vom Kamm (heißt wirklich so) runter zum Rhein. Aber wie bereits geschrieben, kannst du gerne die Abfahrt nach Osten probieren.

Fazit: Für Mountainbiker ist der Gesamtspaß begrenzt. Außer Schieben und Pistenabfahrt war auf meiner Route nix zu holen. Als Gesamtpaket ist es trotzdem sinnvoll und zu empfehlen, denn:

Liechtenstein muss man mal befahren haben
Das Sücka ist eine Klasse Übernachtung
Landschaftlich ist's schön
Die Alternative unten rum durchs Rheintal ist grauenvoll langweilig (da ist das Mittelrheintal vor meiner Haustür deutlich spannender)


----------



## Waschbaer (11. Dezember 2021)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> [...]
> 3. Über Oberlech nach Lech weiter über Zürs Flexenpass kurz vor der Galerie auf dem alten Flexenweg hinunter nach Stuben.
> Von Stuben kannst du über die Skipiste abseits der Arlbergpassstraße nach Rauz fahren. Weiter geht's zum Parkplatz der Valfagehrbahn über den Säumerweg in  Richtung Arlbergpasss. Dort hinunter nach St.Anton und übers Verwalltal zur Heilbronner Hütte in Richtung Zeinisjoch. Abbiegen Ischgl oder Montafon.
> Bei Fragen melden
> ...



Drei Fragen hierzu:

Ist der alte Flexenweg mit dem MTB lohnend? (S2 wird sicher beherrscht)
Angenommen, ich möchte doch die L 198 nehmen: Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich vom Flexenpass kommend die L 198 mit dem Rad bis zur Haltestelle Rasthaus Valfagehr fahren darf?
Ab Rauz nehme ich den Saumweg bis zur Talstation der Materialseilbahn Ulmer Hütte. Aber wie fahre ich danach am besten weiter? Ist das letzte Stück Straße bis St. Christoph legal befahrbar? Falls nein, was tun?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Hofbiker (11. Dezember 2021)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Drei Fragen hierzu:


Die gewünschte Antworten:

Parkplatz Seilbahnstation Ulmerhütte zum Arlbergpass: einfach fahren und blöd stellen.

Nachdem die Arlberg- und Flexenstraße neu trassiert wurden gibt's die Abzweigung Valfagehr nicht mehr.

Alter Flexenweg genaueres kann ich Dir nächsten Sommer berichten.


----------



## Waschbaer (12. Dezember 2021)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Nachdem die Arlberg- und Flexenstraße neu trassiert wurden gibt's die Abzweigung Valfagehr nicht mehr.
> 
> [...]


Ist die parallel zum Rauzbach von Stuben aus verlaufende alte Arlbergstraße bergan für Räder befahrbar? Falls ja, könnte man ja auch wie folgt fahren: Vom Flexenpass die Flexenstraße (L 197) Richtung Stuben - aber nicht bis ganz in den Ort, sondern in der Serpentine auf halber Höhe auf die alte Arlbergstraße wechseln und parallel zum Rauzbach bergan zum Rasthaus Valfagehr. Spart man sich die Skipiste.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. Dezember 2021)

Nein, die alte Straße ist auf Grund eines gefrorenen Steinbruch wegebrochen und nicht mehr befahrbar. Deshalb wurde die neue Trassiert. Dort befand sich auch ein Teil des früheren Säumerwegs.


----------



## Waschbaer (12. Dezember 2021)

Super! Vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## hobbybiker79 (12. Dezember 2021)

Wir sind auch fertig mit dem planen für nächstes Jahr! 
Lenggries- Bassano del Grappa
Nach 7 mal Gardasee (einmal  Malcesine sonst Riva oder Torbole ) mal ein anderer Zielort


----------



## Hofbiker (12. Dezember 2021)

Und ich bin auch fertig mit meiner Planung für den  5-Tages-Skitouren-Cross.
*1.TAG*:
Stuben mit der Albonabahn hinauf, übers Maroiköpfle ins Verwalltal - Aufstieg zur Heilbronner-Hütte - Kopsspeicher - Partennen. Mit dem Bus nach Gargellen. 
*2.TAG*:
Mit der Seilbahnunterstützung machen wir die ersten Höhenmeter, dann steigen wir mit Fellen zum St. Antönier Joch weiter auf. Von dort gibt's eine Traumabfahrt nach Partnun.
*3.TAG*: 
Von Partnun steigen wir zur großen Sulzfluh auf.  Direkt vom Gipfel gibts eine lange Abfahrt durch den Rachen ins Gauertal zur Lindauer Hütte.
*4.TAG*:
Sofern es die Kondition und Kräfte zulassen, lasse ich mir noch einige Tourenmöglichkeiten um die Lindauer Hütte - je nach Verhältnissen einfallen. Über das Gauertal fahren wir ins Tal nach Schruns.Mit dem Bus ins Silbertal, dort mit der Kristbergbahn hinauf ins Hotel Kristberg.
*5.TAG *Aufstieg zum Kristbergsattel und dann die Abfahrt ins Klostertal.


----------



## bobo2606 (13. Dezember 2021)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> ........
> *4.TAG*:
> Sofern es die Kondition und Kräfte zulassen, lasse ich mir noch einige Tourenmöglichkeiten um die Lindauer Hütte - je nach Verhältnissen einfallen*.....*



Großer Turm ...., wenn die Verhältnisse für die Steilstufe passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxs87 (21. Februar 2022)

@hobbybiker79 
Kannst du mir mal ne PM schicken, mit eurer Planung? Also falls das für dich in Ordnung ist. Hab nach Wartemonaten die Planung wieder aufgenommen.


----------



## Hofbiker (21. Februar 2022)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Und ich bin auch fertig mit meiner Planung für den  5-Tages-Skitouren-Cross.


Leider ins Wasser gefallen,  das vergangene Wochenende hat uns der Regen und Wind versaut. Nächstes Jahr wird ein neuer Termin gemacht!
Safety-First



> 😰


----------



## maxs87 (22. Februar 2022)

Hey Leute, war jemand schon mal auf einer ähnlichen Route unterwegs oder kennt jemand einzelne Teile der Strecke?


----------



## maxs87 (28. Februar 2022)

Wenn man vom Schrofenpass in Richtung Warth runterkommt und man möchte weiter in Richtung Hochtannbergpass - kann man da diesen Lechwanderweg oberhalb der Passstraße nehmen? Ist bei Komoot als S2 eingezeichnet, dazu geht es ja bergauf. In der Regel eher schwieriger zu fahren. 

Ist da schon mal jemand gewesen? Zu Fuß? Mit dem Rad?

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## p100473 (28. Februar 2022)

Schrofenpass/Hochtannberg WW kenne ich jetzt nicht.
Aber das meiste deiner geplanten weiteren Tour. Insbes. Sachen am Comer See. Tracciolino schon öfters. Sehr spannend und interessant. 
Wenn du was Spezielles wissen willst- außer Hochtannberg- kannst du dich ja nochmals melden bzw. deine konkreten Fragen stellen.


----------



## maxs87 (28. Februar 2022)

Danke dir! Bin jetzt eigentlich relativ weit mit meiner Planung. Da einige nicht viel Zeit haben werden, läuft's leider nur am Comer See auf einen Genussabschlusstag mit Tracciolino, Grotto Codera und chillen am Comersee hinaus. Wäre gerne noch wie geplant Richtung Orobische Alpen weiter (wie beim Plan). 

Tag 1 geht's bis zur Ravensburger Hütte und fahr dabei vom Schrofenpass kommend übers Auenfeld und den Burgwaldtrail

Tag 2 dann mit der Sonnenkopfbahn hoch, hinten rum zum Kristberg, Itonskopftrailteil mitnehmend ins Montafon und bis zum Schlappiner Joch: Ist da einer von euch schon runter?

An Tag 3 bin ich mir nicht sicher: Klosters - Weißfluhjoch - Tritt - Arosa - Lenzerheide - Tiefencastel - Filisur mitsamt Bahnunterstützung und Bikepark-Bim Bam

ODER

Auf Davoser Seite bleiben und von Klosters und mithilfe vom Bike-Tagesticket links und rechts an den Hängen Trails abgreifen und bis nach Filisur schaukeln (Davos Alps Epic Trail, Chörbschhorntrail)

Kennt jemand die Strecken/Fahrbarkeit da rund ums Weißfluhjoch, Tritt, Urdenfürggli, Chörbschhorn, Epic Trail? Bei der Singletrailmap ist so gut wie alles rot, kann aber viel bedeuten...

Tag 4 dann nach Chiavenna

Insgesamt noch nicht sicher ob via Albulapass oder Septimerpass dann am nächsten Tag ins Engadin. Albulapass kann man halt schön auf Teer die 1000hm hochtreten und dann den Albulatrail nehmen. Für Septimer spricht die kurze Zeit weg von der Zivilisation. 

Ist jemand schon ab Maloja Pass den Maloja Express Trail gefahren? 

Tag 5: Tracciolino - Colico - finito


----------



## Fubbes (1. März 2022)

Schlappiner Joch ist 'ne Hauptroute, würde ich mal sagen. Das gab's schon bei Heckmair. Früher war es eine unspaßige schmale Rinne. Aber vor wenigen Jahren ist da mal ein Bagger runter. Seit dem kenne ich es nicht.
Wenn du in Schlappin oder Klosters übernachtest, gibt es als Tagesgast die Bahnen erheblicher günstiger.
Dann könntest du einige mitnehmen: z.B. Gotschnagrat (Abfahrt bis Davos) und Jakobshorn (Toptrail nach Sertig). Von dort entweder über den Sertigpass und Val Ravaisch nach Filisur, oder den Epic Trail. Bei dem Namen erwartet man mehr, als es ist. Lang ja, aber teilweise isohypsig. Also keine Dauerabfahrt. Schön ist's trotzdem. Falls es die Zeit zulässt, ist das Val Ravaisch aber vorzuziehen. 
Landschaftlich finde ich die Ecke generell schöner als Lenzerheide.


----------



## maxs87 (1. März 2022)

Hey Fubbes, danke für deine Einschätzung.

Schlappiner Joch machen wir so oder so, glaub die Abfahrt von Schweizer Tor (Joch?) is noch schwieriger. Da Schlappiner ne Hauptroute ist, wirds schon gehen. Fimberpass ging auch, so schätze ich es ungefähr ein.

Übernachtung Klosters: Tagesticket inkl. Biketransport 15-20 CHF (je nach Hotel). Des lädt natürlich zum Benutzen ein.

Was heißt isohypsig?  Anstrengend weil immer wieder Gegenanstiege kommen, die zum Teil nicht mal zum fahren sind? Lässt sich beim Epic Trail oft das Rad nach oben nicht fahren? Downhill glaub ich halten sich die Schwierigkeiten in Grenzen und man kann viel fahren.

Bist du vom Jakobshorn schon den Trail nach Sertig runter und dann direkt den Uphill wieder hoch in Richtung Rinerhorn? 

Val Ravaisch hört sich gut an - is halt dann eher das Alpencrossfeeling. Bist du in der Ecke schom gefahren? Wenn ich über den Sertigpass fahre (wie viel muss man da hochschieben?), dann komme ich über Bergün zurück oder? Ich schick mal gleich noch n Screenshot mit was ich meine. Die Abfahrten sind bei Singletrailmap alle Schwarz, habe ich ein wenig Sorge ob das zu krass wäre. 

Grüße


----------



## maxs87 (1. März 2022)

Würdest du grün oder rot nehmen? Grün kommt man direkt nach Filisur, rot Bergün. Bergün würde da aber auch passen, da wir ja am nächsten Tag über den Albulapass fahren könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (1. März 2022)

Grün ist die Durcanfurgga. Wollte ich mal, ging aber wegen Schnee nicht. Kenn ich also nicht.

Rot ist Val Ravaisch. S2 mit S3 Stellen. Hab mir da mal übel das Knie aufgeschlagen 

Einfachere Variante ist über die Keschhütte (Übernachtung) runter nach Bergün (Karrenweg, S1).

Rinerhorn kenne ich nicht. Das wäre zu viel gewesen. Von Klosters über Gotschnagrat, Jakobshorn und Sertigpass bis Keschhütte ist ein Tagespensum.

Übernachten würde ich eher im Gemsli in Schlappin. Das ist idyllischer als unten in Klosters. 

Der Epic Trail ist ab Sertig leicht ansteigend. Auch später kommen mal leichte Anstiege. Ist aber alles fahrbar. Wenn man es weiß, ist es nicht schlimm. Unter Epic Trail stellt man sich vorher nämlich vielleicht was anderes vor.


----------



## maxs87 (1. März 2022)

Hey hey,

leider haben wir für eine weitere Etappe zur Keschhütte inkl. Übernachtung keine Zeit. Bestimmt ist es in Schlappin idyllischer, sind aber 16 Leute wenns blöd kommt und da muss ich schauen, dass wir was großes bekommen. Aber ich schau es mir mal an, vlt. reicht der Platz. Da bekommt man dann auch am nächsten Tag die Bergbahnen billiger?

Beim Epic Trail habe ich mir das Höhenprofil angeschaut, insofern wusste ich schon, dass das immer wieder mal nach oben geht. Solange das fahrbar ist, kein Stress für mich. Bissi Höhenmeter wollen wir an dem Tag schon haben, nur Bahnen fahren is nix für uns! ^^


----------



## Fubbes (1. März 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Da bekommt man dann auch am nächsten Tag die Bergbahnen billiger?


Ja. Wir haben es sogar organisiert bekommen, dass die an der Madrisa-Bahn über unsere Übernachtung in Schlappin bescheid wussten und wir bereits am Vorabend von dort vergünstigt hochgondeln konnten. Das spielt bei dir natürlich keine Rolle.

Mit 16 Leuten wird es in Schlappin tatsächlich eng. Es gibt dort auch noch eine zweite Unterkunft, die kenne ich aber nicht.

Vom Pensum ist Klosters - Gotschnagrat - Davos - Jakobshorn - Sertig - Epic Trail - Filisur an einem Tag gut machbar.


----------



## maxs87 (1. März 2022)

Danke für deine Einschätzung des Tagespensum. Immer mit Bahn gerechnet oder? Also auch hoch zum Gotschnagrat?

In Schlappin habe ich jetzt noch beim Berghaus Erika angefragt. Den Namen habe ich vorher auch schon einmal gehört.


----------



## culoduro (1. März 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Auf Davoser Seite bleiben und von Klosters und mithilfe vom Bike-Tagesticket links und rechts an den Hängen Trails abgreifen und bis nach Filisur schaukeln (Davos Alps Epic Trail, Chörbschhorntrail)


Alps Epic ist ein ziemliches auf und ab, müsste ich nicht nochmal machen.
Meine favorisierte und landschaftlich sehr schöne Route wäre Davos - (mit oder ohne dem wirklich Recht chilligen Trail vom Jakobshorn ins Sertigtal)  Sertig - Sertigpass - Ravais-ch Seen - Tuors Chants - das Tal raus bis Bergün oder für extra trail Einheit vor Bergün rechts hoch nach Latsch auf ein Nachmittagsbier, dann weiter trails Richtung Bahnhof Stugl und runter ins Tal, von dort ausrollen nach Filisur oder nach Bergün wieder hoch treten.
Auf den Sertigpass sind aber paar hundert hm schieben oder tragen angesagt.


maxs87 schrieb:


> Insgesamt noch nicht sicher ob via Albulapass oder Septimerpass dann am nächsten Tag ins Engadin. Albulapass kann man halt schön auf Teer die 1000hm hochtreten und dann den Albulatrail nehmen. Für Septimer spricht die kurze Zeit weg von der Zivilisation.


Weg von der Zivilisation ist man am Septimer nicht, da geht eine fette Stromleitung drüber. Blick vom Pass ist sehr schön, auch sonst bis auf die Stromleitungen landschaftlich sehr hübsch. Die Abfahrt ist nichts besonderes, viel alter Karrenweg, kein trail Highlight.


----------



## maxs87 (1. März 2022)

Hi Culoduro,

danke für deine Einschätzung. Wie ists oben am Sertigpass zum Abfahren? Wenn man so bis S2 fährt, viele Höhenmeter bergab schieben? Nach oben schieben kann ich ungefähr abschätzen mit der Singletrailmap. Müssten wahrscheinlich so 500-600hm sein.

Entscheidung pro Albulapass ist glaub ich in der Gruppe bereits gefallen.

Und danke fürs Feedback zum Übernachten in Schlappin. Gehen ins Berghaus Erika, haben genau ein 16er-Lager und mit Halbpension (3-Gänge) für 88,50 CHF gehen in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (1. März 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Grün ist die Durcanfurgga. Wollte ich mal, ging aber wegen Schnee nicht. Kenn ich also nicht.


Ducanfurgga bringts nur von Bergün rüber ins Sertigtal. Andersrum ist die Abfahrt nix. 
Landschaftlich grandios!


----------



## maxs87 (1. März 2022)

Rot sollte die "leichtere" Abfahrt sein oder?


----------



## culoduro (1. März 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Wie ists oben am Sertigpass zum Abfahren? Wenn man so bis S2 fährt, viele Höhenmeter bergab schieben? Nach oben schieben kann ich ungefähr abschätzen mit der Singletrailmap. Müssten wahrscheinlich so 500-600hm sein


Ich fand es cool, würde sagen S2 bis etwas unterhalb der Seen, dann S1-S0.
Ca 500hm Schieben oder tragen, der Weg bergauf nicht schwierig.

Edith: achso, schieben bergab - ich glaube ich bin zweimal abgestiegen oder habe abgesetzt, da steil und rutschig-geröllig. 
Wenn Du bis S2 fährst, denke ich, dass Du wenig schieben würdest, also nur kurze Stellen.


----------



## Fubbes (1. März 2022)

Genau, Haus Erika ist die andere Location 

Hier noch ein sehr schönes Bild vom Sertigpass vom September 2019.
Zum Val Ravaisch geht es rechts weg. Direkt über dem Telefon ist die Keschhütte.


----------



## maxs87 (2. März 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Rot sollte die "leichtere" Abfahrt sein oder?


Bei der Abfahrt über Rot kommt ja nochmal ein Gegenanstieg zur Keschhütte, ist der giftig bzw. nochmal mit Schieben verbunden? Sieht ganz danach aus. Bei ride.ch fahren sie ja genau andersherum. Also die rote Line über Keschhütte hoch und die orangene nach Bergün runter. Ist das besser? Da kommt kein Gegenanstieg mehr, aber bei Locus Maps/Singletrail schwieriger markiert.


----------



## Fubbes (2. März 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Bei der Abfahrt über Rot kommt ja nochmal ein Gegenanstieg, ist der giftig bzw. nochmal mit Schieben verbunden? Bei ride.ch fahren sie ja genau andersherum. Also die rote Line hoch und die orangene runter. Ist das besser? Da kommt kein Gegenanstieg mehr, aber bei Locus Maps/Singletrail schwieriger markiert.


Zur Keschhütte sind ca. 150 hm hochzuschieben. Einfach.


----------



## maxs87 (2. März 2022)

Oh je, ich merke, der 3. Tag wird die Qual der Wahl.

A) Über Weißfluhjoch nach Arosa und übers Urdenfürggli nach Lenzerheide und danm via Tiefencastel nach Filisur

B) Auf Davoser Seite bleiben und da die Trails abgrasen und nach Filisur schaukeln, mal das Landwasserviadukt sehen

C) Alpencrossfeeling über Sertigpass und Abfahrt über Keschhütte nach Bergün und da übernachten


----------



## Fubbes (2. März 2022)

Kannst ja vorher mal ein Wochenende dort verbringen und scouten.

Und zwar folgende Tour: 
1. Langwies - Durannapass - Madrisa Bahn - Schlappin
2. Gotschnagrat (Bahn) - Davos - Jakobshorn - Sertig - Sertigpass - Keschhütte
3. Bergün - Durcanfurgga - Sertig - Epic Trail - Filisur
4. Alvaneu - Furcletta - Arosa - Langwies

Durcanfurgga bin ich nicht gefahren wegen Schnee. Ob Tag 3 funktioniert, weiß ich also nicht. Der Epic Trail braucht jedenfalls Zeit.


----------



## maxs87 (3. März 2022)

Ist folgender Mix aus Bahn-Trail-Gegondel und Alpencrossfeeling zu viel für einen Tag?

Schlappin - mit der Bahn zum Gotschnaboden - Panoramweg letzter Teil nach Davos - Parsennbahn - Weißfluhjoch - Strelapass - Chröbschbodentrail - mit der Bahn aufs Jakobshorn - Sertig - Sertigpass - Ravais Seen - Keschhütte - Bergün - Filisur (da kann man doch auf der westlichen Seite der Straße so nen Waldtrail nehmen?) 

Chröbschbodentrail schaut bei Videos gut machbar aus (bis auf Stellen im Wald dann). Oder Weißfluhjoch, Chröbschbodentrail weglassen und direkt von Davos hoch zum Jakobshorn. Dachte mir nur, wie man am effizientesten des Tagesticket nutzen könnte.  Aber mir ist klar, dass Downhill auch seine Zeit und Energie braucht und man dann ja auch noch ordentlich Höhenmeter an dem Tag bergauf schieben muss.

In Bergün gabs leider nix zum Übernachten (wäre natürlich schlauer gewesen, weil wir am nächsten Tag wieder hoch zum Albulapass müssen) - deswegen jetzt Hotel in Filisur.


----------



## Fubbes (3. März 2022)

Ich sag mal, dass das zu viel ist. Ich habe folgendes gemacht: 
Schlappin - Klosters - Gotschna - Davos - Jakobshorn - Sertig (Mittag) - Sertigpass - Keschhütte (Tagesende)

Hotel in Filisur?
Vielleicht das hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxs87 (3. März 2022)

Exakt - Hotel Rätia 

Hast du Bahnen benutzt?


----------



## Fubbes (3. März 2022)

Madrisabahn (Vorabend), Gotschnabahn, Jakobsbahn.

Von Filisur nach Frauenkirch auch noch die Eisenbahn (Umfahrung Ducanfurgga).


----------



## maxs87 (3. März 2022)

Eigtl a saublöde Frage meinerseits.  Die Variante wird mir langsam sympathischer, wäre nicht das viele Bergaufschieben, was mir nichts ausmacht, solange ich bergab das meiste fahren kann. Leider sehen das nicht alle so in der Truppe.

Hast du schon im Rätia geschlafen? Wie kamst genau auf des?

Bist du schon links der Straße von Bergün nach Filisur? Zeigt mir bei Locus ne Art Waldtrail an...Besser als Straße, auch wenn man in Bergün nochmal 100hm hoch muss!


----------



## Fubbes (3. März 2022)

So wie du es in Erwägung ziehst, ist ja nur der Sertig zu schieben (und das kurze Stück zu Keschhütte).
Von Bergün nach Filisur bin ich auf der Straße lang, glaube ich. Das Hotel ... hmmm .. weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Ich denke, es war das erste, an dem wir nach dem Epic Trail vorbei kamen. Vielleicht ist es mir auch bei booking aufgefallen.

Den Höhenweg ab Gotscha würde ich mir schenken. Lieber direkt auf dem Trail runter. Oben sind viele Wanderer, und Aussicht hat's wirklich genug, wenn man auch noch das Jakobshorn mit nimmt.
Das ist allerdings sehr subjektiv. Ich kenne den Höhenweg auch schon.


----------



## maxs87 (3. März 2022)

Ahso, vom Gotschnaboden wäre ich auch direkt runter nach Davos. Von da eben die Entscheidung ob nochmal hoch zum Weißfluhjoch wegen Felsweg und dann runter wieder nach Davos oder eben so wie von dir empfohlen die Tour machen.


----------



## maxs87 (4. März 2022)

Planung vorerst abgeschlossen. Nur an Tag 3 halte ich mir vorerst mal alle Optionen offen. 

Tag 1: (Oberstdorf – Ravensburger Hütte)


Tag 2a: (Ravensburger Hütte – Schlappin [ohne Bahn])

Tag 2b: (Ravensburger Hütte – Schlappin [mit Sonnenkopfbahn])

Teil 1 Hütte bis Sonnenkopfbahn
Teil 2 Sonnenkopfbahn bis Schlappin

3a: (Schlappin – Parsennbahn – Weißfluhjoch – Filisur)

Teil 1 Schlappin bis Parsennbahn
Teil 2 Weißfluhjoch bis Filisur ohne Hörnliexpress und Urdenbahn

3b: (Schlappin – Parsennbahn – Weißfluhjoch – Hörnli-Express – Urdenfürggli – Filisur)

Teil 1 Schlappin zur Parsennbahn
Teil 2 Weißfluhjoch bis Hörnliexpress
Teil 3 Urdenfürggli bis Filisur

Tag 4: (Filisur – Chiavenna)

Tag 5: (Chiavenna – Colico)

An Tag 3 stehen noch zur Option:

A) Schlappin - Gotschnabahn - Davos - Jakobshornbahn - Sertig - Sertigpass - Keschhütte - Bergün - Filisur

B) Schlappin - Gotschnabahn - Davos - Parsennbahn - Weißfluhjoch - Strelapass - Chörbschbodentrail - Rinerhornbahn - Epic-Trail bis Filisur


----------



## _outi_ (12. April 2022)

Hallo Maxs87,

ich sehe dass deine Routenplanung schon ziemlich fortgeschritten ist und das hört sich alles super an 
Ich würde nur auf die Aufstiegshilfen verzichten … meiner Meinung nach ein No-Go auf einer Alpenüberquerung 

Ich bin letztes Jahr auch ein Tranalp gefahren und habe daraus ein paar Youtube Videos, mit sehr detallierten infos zu den einzelen Etappen erstellt. Darunter auch ein Video zur Planungsphase. Ist zwar nicht genau deine Route, aber vielleicht hilfts dir noch:





Schöne Grüße und alles gute für eure Transalp!


----------



## MaSchwa (20. April 2022)

An alle die jetzt planen und vielleicht Input benötigen.
Hier die Tourendaten meiner Alpenüberquerung von 2020 inkl. Höhenprofil und gpx-Download:
https://inonemap.com/2020_marvin


EtappekmhmStartZiel1861140Bad TölzWattens2582370WattensGries am Brenner31022910Gries am BrennerVöllan4822450VöllanMolveno552900MolvenoTorboleSumme:3809770


----------



## Hofbiker (23. April 2022)

_outi_ schrieb:


> Hallo Maxs87,
> 
> ich sehe dass deine Routenplanung schon ziemlich fortgeschritten ist und das hört sich alles super an
> Ich würde nur auf die Aufstiegshilfen verzichten … meiner Meinung nach ein No-Go auf einer Alpenüberquerung
> ...


Ja, das ist reine Ansichtssache.  Wir haben vergangenen Sommer in Ischgl die 2 Bahnen in Anspruch genommen. Fazit, am Abend hatten wir in S-Charl 4 Kilometer weniger und und 150 Höhenmeter mehr. 🤗


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxs87 (23. April 2022)

Bin eigtl. auch Verfechter des "Ich strampel selber". Nachdem ich aber für 17 Leute eine Tour planen muss, nehme ich mittlerweile technische Unterstützung an, sofern sich diese in Grenzen hält. Meistens kann man auch selber treten. Grundsätzlich muss aber bei so einer Tour die körperliche Ertüchtigung über alle Tage hinweg gesehen schon im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## _outi_ (23. April 2022)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ja, das ist reine Ansichtssache.  Wir haben vergangenen Sommer in Ischgl die 2 Bahnen in Anspruch genommen. Fazit, am Abend hatten wir in S-Charl 4 Kilometer weniger und und 150 Höhenmeter mehr. 🤗



Ja, das hat natürlich schon auch seine Berechtigung, genauso wie auch eine E-Bike Transalp seine Berechtigung hat 😉

Für mich war es aber einfach wichtig es mit eigener Muskelkraft durch die Alpen zu schaffen.


----------



## scratch_a (23. April 2022)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ja, das ist reine Ansichtssache.  Wir haben vergangenen Sommer in Ischgl die 2 Bahnen in Anspruch genommen. Fazit, am Abend hatten wir in S-Charl 4 Kilometer weniger und und 150 Höhenmeter mehr. 🤗



Durch dieses hässliche Skigebiet schaut ja jeder, dass er im Sommer möglichst schnell durchkommt und deshalb würde ich da auch immer die 2 Bahnen bis rauf nehmen


----------



## hobbybiker79 (23. April 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Durch dieses hässliche Skigebiet schaut ja jeder, dass er im Sommer möglichst schnell durchkommt und deshalb würde ich da auch immer die 2 Bahnen bis rauf nehmen


oder gleich den Fimberpass fahren bzw. schieben!😜


----------



## scratch_a (23. April 2022)

Ja, aber ab der Bergstation der Lange Wandbahn finde ich den Weg schon ganz nett. Weiß aber auch nicht, wie "schön" die Schotterstraße bis zur Heidelberger Hütte wäre.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (23. April 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, aber ab der Bergstation der Lange Wandbahn finde ich den Weg schon ganz nett. Weiß aber auch nicht, wie "schön" die Schotterstraße bis zur Heidelberger Hütte wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbybiker79 (23. April 2022)

@scratch_a 
dann bist Du noch nie den Fimberpass gefahren bzw. geschoben?


----------



## hobbybiker79 (23. April 2022)

hier Bilder vom Fimberpass rauf (ersten 2 Bilder)  runter  (letzte)


----------



## scratch_a (23. April 2022)

Nein, die Gelegenheit ergab sich noch nicht. Wir waren letztes Jahr in Scoul und sind deshalb von Samnaun gestartet und dann "oben" rum übern Salaaser Kopf und Fuorcla da Val Gronda zum Fimberpass und dann runter nach Ramosch.

Die Bilder sehen durchaus ansprechend für den Anstieg aus, aber in unserem Fall wollten wir nicht den Abstecher nach unten machen


----------



## hobbybiker79 (24. April 2022)

@scratch_a      von Scoul nach Samnaun und dann übern Fimberpass wieder runter?


----------



## scratch_a (24. April 2022)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> @scratch_a      von Scoul nach Samnaun und dann übern Fimberpass wieder runter?



Ja, sozusagen....wir waren in Scoul im Hotel und hatten ja nur "Rundtouren" gemacht, also keinen AX. 
Sind da mit Postauto von Scoul nach Samnaun und von dort aus die Tour per Rad zurück nach Scoul. War eine sehr schöne Tour, aber vor allem der Teil unten ab Griosch bis Ramosch hat uns schon noch einiges an Körner gekostet, mit dem ich so nicht gerechnet hätte (sind quasi am Bach/in der Schlucht drin weiter, nicht oben auf der Straße). Komplett per Rad von Scoul nach Samnaun und Retour wäre für uns definitiv nicht machbar an einem Tag (wären geschätzt 90-100km und ohne Bergbahn 3500-4000hm)


----------



## mw.dd (24. April 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Oh je, ich merke, der 3. Tag wird die Qual der Wahl.
> 
> A) Über Weißfluhjoch nach Arosa und übers Urdenfürggli nach Lenzerheide und danm via Tiefencastel nach Filisur
> 
> ...


Mich irritiert die Aussage zur Radausstattatung der Gruppe (70% Hardtails, XC-Fullys) und die Planung der Trails. Ich bin ja selbst lange ein Trail-HT gefahren; weder in Lenzerheide noch in Davos hätte ich damit wirklich Spaß gehabt und auf Teilstücken des Alps Epic wahrscheinlich sogar ziemlich geflucht.
BTW Eine Gruppe von 16 Leuten ist zu groß; auf mir selbst unbekannten Wegen würde ich auch maximal in einer Kleinstgruppe, deren Mitgieder mir sehr gut bekannt sind, guiden wollen


----------



## maxs87 (24. April 2022)

Hey hey,

hab schon die letzten 2 Jahre für die Gruppe (gleiche Teilnehmerzahl) organisiert. In dem Sinne findet aber kein Guiding statt. Die verschiedenen "Leistungsgruppen" sind für sich unterwegs, anrollen am Morgen gemeinsam, abends gemeinsam den Tag Revue passieren lassen. 

Gruppe harmoniert insofern gut, dass niemand der langsameren beleidigt war, dass man nicht auf sie gewartet hat. Und es haben sich immer mind. 2er-Gruppen gebildet, sodass niemand alleine fahren muss. Sind alles KollegInnen von mir an der Schule.

Zu den Trails:

Lenzerheide und Davos schaue ich mir vor August mal an nem Wochenende mit meinem XC-Fully an und werd dann entscheiden. Aufgrund der Erfahrungen der letzten beiden Jahre weiß ich ja, was geht und was nicht.
Hab mit paar Leuten hier Kontakt gehabt, die schon Trails gefahren sind, die wir auch gemacht haben (z.B. Fimberpass) und die die Trails gefahren sind, die wir vorhaben. Ergo erhoffe ich mir eine gewisse Einschätzung. Außerdem Beiträge gelesen, Videos geschaut, Vergleiche zu bereits Befahrenem gezogen, etc. Natürlich weiß man erst dann vor Ort was Sache ist.
Tag 3 bin ich mir eben nicht sicher, deshalb werde ich vorher mal zum Scouten hinfahren

Danke dir aber für deinen Input! Würde ich wirklich guiden, würde ich niemals mit so einer großen Truppe fahren. Als Sportlehrer wüsste ich, was da im schlimmsten Fall auf einen zukommen kann. Ich denke nur an bestimmte Skilager oder Sommersportwochen. 

Grüße


----------



## mw.dd (24. April 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Hab mit paar Leuten hier Kontakt gehabt, die schon Trails gefahren sind, die wir auch gemacht haben (z.B. Fimberpass) und die die Trails gefahren sind, die wir vorhaben. Ergo erhoffe ich mir eine gewisse Einschätzung. Außerdem Beiträge gelesen, Videos geschaut,


Ja, dachte ich mir schon. Gibt wahrscheinlich auch genug Menschen, die mit dem HT besser fahren als ich mit dem Fully. War nur ein Hinweis.
Ist ja außerdem ein Unterschied, ob man eine bestimmte Passage zum Erreichen des Etappenziels einbauen muss (Fimbapass) oder ob man extra etwas anfährt; da wäre es dann nicht schön, wenn sich das erhoffte Erlebnis als unnötige Plackerei herausstellt.


----------



## maxs87 (24. April 2022)

Hast schon Recht. Aber zum Glück sind die Schwächeren von uns schiebewillig bei dennoch empfundenen Glücksgefühlen.


----------



## maxs87 (6. Juli 2022)

Frage an die Experten unter euch:

Wir kommen ja über den Tritt nach Medergen. Jetzt die Frage, wie nach Arosa zur Hörnlibahn.

Option A: Forstpiste Tiefenmeter vernichten (Variante für unsere schwächsten Fahrer)

Option B: Dieser Medergentrail (der auch in der Bike Kingdom App hinterlegt ist, leider als schwarz/schwierig)

Option C: Locus sagt es geht auch was über Janetsch Boden und Rongg, dann kommt man halt in Langwies raus und muss auf Teer? nach Arosa

Ist jemand Option B) oder C) gefahren? Hat jemand eine Einschätzung abzugeben? 

Beste Grüße
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxs87 (6. Juli 2022)

Hier mal die 3 Varianten:


----------



## Waschbaer (7. Juli 2022)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Alter Flexenweg genaueres kann ich Dir nächsten Sommer berichten.


@Hofbiker: Und? Schon Gelegenheit gehabt den Trail auszutesten? Kann der was?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hofbiker (8. Juli 2022)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> @Hofbiker: Und? Schon Gelegenheit gehabt den Trail auszutesten? Kann der was?
> 
> Viele Grüße


Voraussichtlich am 17./18 August 2022


----------



## Waschbaer (8. Juli 2022)

Dann bin ich schon durch. Wir fahren nächste Woche.

Werde berichten...


----------



## maxs87 (26. Juli 2022)

So, der Cross rückt näher, die Vorfreude steigt.

@Hofbiker und Konsorten  

Spullersee nach Klösterle: Offiziell alles eigtl. verbotene Strecken oder wie daf ich das verstehen?

Welcher "Einstieg" ist ab Staumauer der "bessere"? Isartrails meinte einmal, der westlichere ist blöder, weil man da von det Alpe aus gesehen wird. Der östliche ist halt grobschottrig. Noch gut fahrbar?

Weiter unten: Strava Heatmap zeigt ja eigtl den Hauptweg (Forstpiste), ist jemand von euch noch eins weiter auf dem Wanderweg? Ist die Stelle, wo ich mit orangenem Pfeil versehen habe.

PS: Merdegentrail ist noch immer keiner bereit, seine Erfahrungen zu teilen? 

Glg und danke!!
Max


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Juli 2022)

maxs87 schrieb:


> So, der Cross rückt näher, die Vorfreude steigt.
> 
> @Hofbiker und Konsorten
> 
> ...


Leider ist die Strecke mittlerweile ab dem gelb markierten Strich nur noch eine Forstautobahn. Ursache war im Juli 2010 die große Mure.  Hier wurde ein sehr großes Geschiebebecken errichtet. Daher ist die Verbindung zum Trail verschwunden.


----------



## maxs87 (27. Juli 2022)

Danke Hofbiker..

Lohnt sich das ganze dann noch oder würdest du anders fahren? 

Das gelb markierte ist bei dir die 2010 geschaffene Forstautobahn? Der Wanderweg straight runter entlang der Skitourenroute is nix? 

Und oben fahr ich ja nicht direkt über die Batzigalpe sondern ebenfalls via Skitourenroute?

Einstieg am Staudamm nehm ich dann Isartrails Tipp in Anspruch oder isses mittlerweile auch ohne Stress möglich an den Klostner Alpen vorbeizufahren?


----------



## Hofbiker (28. Juli 2022)

Kommt ihr von der Ravensburger Hütte runter, dann würde ich nach der Staumauer den Weg hinunter nehmen.
Vorher ist nur verbockt.


----------



## Waschbaer (6. August 2022)

Waschbaer schrieb:


> Dann bin ich schon durch. Wir fahren nächste Woche.
> 
> Werde berichten...


Wir sind wieder zurück vom Hitzecross. Berichten kann ich aber leider nichts vom alten Flexenweg. Wir haben ihn in Aussicht auf den Naturbadeteich unseres Etappenziels links liegen lassen. 🤿


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxs87 (7. August 2022)

Zurück @home

Hitzeetappen & Co haben uns gefordert, aber geil wars trotzdem!

Zur Info:

Medergentrail ging auch mit XC-Fully und durchschnittlichem Fahrkönnen ganz gut! 2x um enge Kurven tragen müssen. Besser als auf Forstpiste zu tief rauszukommen, um dann nach Arosa raufzupedalieren.

Planung für nächstes Jahr beginnt... 

Vielleicht wieder ein Kringel iwo in der Ecke Slowenien, Italien und Österreich.

Falls da jemand erste Tipps, Links oder Hinweise hat - immer her damit.

Das Gruppenprofil wird das gleiche bleiben.


----------



## Hofbiker (7. August 2022)

Perfekt, d.h. alles gut gegangen?


----------



## maxs87 (7. August 2022)

Jap, nur kleinere technische Mängel und keine drastischen Stürze!


----------

